# Target Audience



## Fenrari (May 16, 2012)

A friend and I was conversing the other day and we ended up discussing the brilliance that is Adventure Time and the Regular Show. 

Now if you haven't watched them :/ SHAME ON YOU.

As for the actual discussion; we got past the regular mumbojumbo about favorite episodes or the naming of each episodes and irregularly segued into the market audience for each show.

My argument was that while both shows are of a cartoon structure and thus supposedly targeted towards kids; the adult themes and background information present ally the show with other great classics such as Futurama and as such the audience is targeted towards college + aged people whose logic process will note the subtext humor and background story as well as the stuff that is overtly present. Yes I realize the preceding is a massive run-on sentence. 

For instance I made note of the fact that the creator of Adventure Time expressly noted of how the story revolves around a post-apocalyptic world and various other things that are less than expected kid appropriate.

My friend's argument was that Cartoon Network hosts the show during the day time/early evening and as such it's target audience is instead directed towards kids. I admit that the timing of the show is a valid point as commercials as well as general content changes on television based on the audience that is expected to watch it. And addition to his first point, he made note that Cartoon Network's lineup isn't just cartoons anymore. Portions of the channel are populated with live-action shows that have nothing to do with cartoons. As such, CN's target audience is moving above and beyond the normal school aged children enjoying random cartoons. 

As for why we were talking about such; we're both geminis. Our thought processes aren't supposed to make sense. And as intellectuals; why not. 

So; Who do you think is the target audience for these two shows?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 16, 2012)

I suspect the creators of the shows, although under contract from CN, do what they do because they really enjoy it.

You wouldn't get something so good from someone who felt it to be a bore.

So I suspect the tailoring to a particular audience is more of a general starting point for what went on to become a passion of the creator.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (May 16, 2012)

I know why it appeals to me: It's crazy and weird like the old tv shows ^^
But I think it is aimed at children, and just takes a leaf out of the 90's cartoon's book. Then again I'm sure I saw Techno Viking on an episode of Regular show...


----------



## Conker (May 16, 2012)

Adventure Time could be targeted at any group, though as a kids show, it pushes some boundaries with content and language. Or maybe not language, but certain phrases. I have no examples, but the main characters have said things that I've thought, "wow, and this is a kid's show?"

Regular Show is targeting older kids or even college students with its bullshit. From the way the characters act, to their jobs, to the fact that they've gotten away with "Piss" "hell" and I think a "damn", yeah, not really for kids. The show's too trippy, needs a stoned audience.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 16, 2012)

Conker said:


> Regular Show is targeting older kids or even college students with its bullshit. From the way the characters act, to their jobs, to the fact that they've gotten away with "Piss" "hell" and I think a "damn", yeah, not really for kids. The show's too trippy, needs a stoned audience.


Doesn't help that the precursor to Regular Show involved convenience store clerks taking acid. Not only do you see familiar faces, but you'll recognize a couple jokes.


----------



## Fenrari (May 17, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Doesn't help that the precursor to Regular Show involved convenience store clerks taking acid. Not only do you see familiar faces, but you'll recognize a couple jokes.



What are you referencing?


----------



## Randolph (May 20, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> So; Who do you think is the target audience for these two shows?


Stoners.

I'm not even joking.

I legitimately believe a large percentage of these shows are dedicated to the sixteen year olds at home stuffing their faces with jelly hot gods.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Stoners.
> 
> I'm not even joking.
> 
> I legitimately believe a large percentage of these shows are dedicated to the sixteen year olds at home stuffing their faces with jelly hot gods.



Your avatar goes great with the extremely bitter dialogue I see you sporting a lot. XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 31, 2012)

Well the guy that created both shows is a stoner.  JG Quintel.  He also did the misadventures of flapjack. There's also a YouTube vid from one of his college projects featuring Benson and Mordecai.  It's called 2 in the ampm.  That ones nsfw.(language)
Another is called The Nieve Man from Lollyland that features Pops.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 31, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> What are you referencing?


Nsfw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y894QNtX0VA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

Wow. Cartoon Network has balls.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 31, 2012)

Hehehe yeah they cleaned it up a lot for the actual show.  RS was the first cartoon(on a daytime kids show network) to use words like crap, damn, and piss.  Tis a truely fun show.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

It's so dumb, but sometimes I need that brainrotting sort of thing in my life. I don't watch cartoons to learn.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 31, 2012)

Lol yeah especially regular show


----------



## Fenrari (May 31, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> It's so dumb, but sometimes I need that brainrotting sort of thing in my life. I don't watch cartoons to learn.



I wouldn't consider it "dumb." While the narration and plot structure of the story are both too unexpected to make any real sense, I feel that it does have a purpose per say.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

When I see a giant cell phone in a limo chasing after some fools in the past, I don't know what to think of it. I do love that damn show, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 31, 2012)

Ello, Govnah! 


Hahah I think that's my fave episode.  That or Death Punchies.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

Death Punchies was the funniest thing I've ever seen on Cartoon Network.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 31, 2012)

I death-kwon-clogged the toilet



NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

I loved when he punched Skipps and he didn't stop sliding. I thought he was going to stop! He never did!! XD
It's that visceral shit that gets me!


----------



## Fenrari (May 31, 2012)

If it isn't offensive/creepy to do so; may I ask how old you are?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 31, 2012)

One way to see what the target demographic is for is to watch the commercials.

Sometimes the commercials amuse me more when watching certain shows. Ex. Jerry Springer show - frequent commercials about jail bailouts, owing the IRS and cash express/payday loans. 


Also "kids" is a bit open ended. There's younger kids and there's teens.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2012)

18.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (May 31, 2012)

The other day I caught an episode and I thought it was strange when Mordecai and Rigby were talking and said "What the H I can't deal with this S." Whats the point in not letting them say what they actually mean if they just do that?


----------

